# When you first shot a slingshot, were you naturally accurate or was it a learning process



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

With all my inconsistencies I’m surprised I stayed with it. If it wasn’t for this Forum and it’s awesomemem I’m sure I would have quit.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm thinking that you're having fun regardless how many shots miss the target. I slow way down in the winter but it makes springtime soooo much more enjoyable


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I Shot slingshots since I was 7 years old so I really only needed to fine tune things. I was pretty accurate when I was a kid. Could hit cans thrown in the air with a Whamo sportsman Slingshot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I first shot a slingshot when I was about 12. My Uncle George made me a board cut slingshot with red bike tube flats on it. Within a few shots I landed a red headed wood pecker out of the apple tree. Wasn't long before the frame broke and that was the end of my early years slingshot shooting.

I didn't shoot again until I bought a wrist rocket while in the United States Border Patrol. I got good with it. I never shot at the small targets like we are now doing. I only used the wrist rocket to return fire when being bomb barded with rocks from the border. The wrist rocket was a good alternative to firing my duty weapon and it always stopped the assault and sent the rock throwers running back across the rio.

Got interested again just one year ago and now my collection is too many to list. Then got hit with the bug to build my own. Hence, The Big Iron was created.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I got my first slingshot at 6 years old never was that good or shot it much as a kid moved on to guns and bows until I started watching guys like bill shoot on YouTube that got me back into the sport and getting very acurate with it .


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

It was learning process... so still it is.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Since childhood I have been a fan of hitting targets.Whether with baseballs,knives or bullets and bearings.As I aged I settled on slingshots cause they are cost effective and don’t require the strength and agility of youth.With this love of hitting targets came a will to practice in spite of not hitting said targets,thus I was able to get better at all of the above.Practice and repetition is the way and still I’m driven to be better than I was yesterday. I can think of no better way of leaving this life than to hit my last target,if only in my dreams.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Got my "Wham - O" when I was 8 years old, remember it like it was yesterday, shot it from the back door and that little 1/4" steel ball hit our cloths line pole and it rang like a bell ..... been hooked ever since.

I have had all kinds of fancy slings and shot about average+ all my life. Still shoot about a 8-12" group at 20 yds or so, sometimes better ... but at 69 years old I'm working on it ;- )

What i really love is firing a shot and watching the ammo fly ... that is why I like marbles so much. Lately I have been shooting small steel and they are much harder to see. ..... but such is life ;- )

wll


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I was never good with a slingshot as a kid. Always wanted to be.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I started this slingshot hobby four years ago, when I was 47 years old and I'm still learning.

Should shoot only one frame and same kind of band set and not change everything constantly.


----------



## Pluto41 (Aug 3, 2015)

My dad bought 2 slingshots when i was 12/13 or so. One for him and one for me. I could hit a can but i was not particularly good with it. In a few years both catapults disappeared. Just lost. I don't know what happened to them. Got my interest back four years ago at age 47. Thanks to Jorg Sprave's Youtube channel and of course this forum. I shoot a lot better now but i'm not a talented shooter right out of box. I'm still learning


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

I do not really believe in the existence of natural talent, if any it just means a talented person learns faster but nothing replaces practice.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Very well put, tastetikles


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I believe in natural abilities. I've taught rifle and pistol shooting for 30 years. Ran the youth group for ten years. Some kids are accurate from day one and others struggle the whole time. I taught guitar for years some people pick it up quickly and others could practice forever and never be a great guitarist. In track and field some people run fast and some will never be really fast. It's natural abilities because of your body type and genetics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

Dad showed me a frame when i was little, he aint known nothing either. Re-attempted this as a grown man on my own will, poor understanding and use of resources and zero knowledge of shooting whatsoever. Pay with countless tries and corrections, deep thoughts and ongoing head cracks. That's the identical frame i still use.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Never really thought about it, I just shoot , have been shooting since I made my first one from an old junk red tire tube and Apple fork I cut with dads cabinetmaker saw, I was around 8 yr old, never shot no targets, just things with rocks, pebbles, have always shot, without sights, aiming , tried some sight stuff while back, did not work, so I still shoot the same basic way I have for the past 73 yrs, I do alright, good enough, can hit most things I want to hit, don' t remember anybody ever showing me how to shoot, I just shot, still do , every day at something, with something, and still enjoy it, Naturals, board cut, store bought, tubes, flats, chains, whatever.
Just got back from Sunday morn shootaround, air gun and rifle club stuff, and will be going metal detecting later, so. Moral is keep busy, busy, busy, or set on your butt, get fat and DIE!!!

So shoot whatever, whenever, at when you can, however. From an old USMC. Korea era Marine. Bugar in Indiana


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I think I have always been coordinated .. which helped with shooting slingshots .. but I am still learning and hope to not miss one day lol ..

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Beanflip said:


> I was never good with a slingshot as a kid. Always wanted to be.


I think little you would be impressed with your progress


----------

